

How To Design a Maintainable Web Page - jakubgarfield
http://blog.chodounsky.net/2010/08/14/how-to-design-maintainable-web-page/

======
DjDarkman
Wrong, wrong, wrong.

1) Forget about XHTML, it's dead, use the HTML5 doctype it works well with
even older browsers

2) From building a semantic form you gain exactly: nothing. Search engines
won't give you traffic because you got a semantic form, and browsers won't
render them better.

3) SPECIFICITY will help you produce huge CSS, that will make your life a
living hell.
[http://www.stubbornella.org/content/2010/07/01/top-5-mistake...](http://www.stubbornella.org/content/2010/07/01/top-5-mistakes-
of-massive-css/)

4) You should NOT CARE about whether the device is a handled or a tablet, you
SHOULD care about it's screen size, aspect ratio, whether it has a mouse etc.

